# Buddy's Knee Op



## hayley3012 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, Buddy jumped off the sofa last week and slipped his knee cap. He's currently in surgery now and it's dawning on me how hard his recovery will be. I was hoping for tips on how other people have kept there babies entertained and happy whilst recovering from PL surgery and all the crate rest? He's my absolute world and any advice would be very welcome xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor Buddy ,hope the surgery goes well


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any advice or tips, just hope all goes well!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry he's going through this. Hope all goes well!


----------



## hayley3012 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've just picked him up. Just so shocked by his legs appearance, I guess I didn't really know what to expect. Don't feel like I wanna touch him in case I break him. He seems ok just quiet. Thanks for his well wishes ladies xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure with your TLC he will be fine


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww what a cute little sharky boy you have <3 I feel for you with the PL surgery struggle...I*m going thrue the same....trying to decide on to have surgery or not, and when...I think I*m getting a stroke soon hehe..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say that me and Odie wish Buddy a speedy recovery! I don't have any experience with knee surgeries but many on here do, so hopefully they can give you some tips.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had 4 chi's and 2 have had patella surgery. I just let the dog do whatever was comfy, within reason, afterwards. None of them wanted to do much more than limp over to the potty, and back to bed! That lasted until the stitches were out, and then we just let them do what they wanted, EXCEPT stairs. Running and playing we watched carefully. No rough play at all. By 4weeks they were not restricted.

My dog's PT said she doesn't like cage rest, cause the dogs get so deconditioned. She approves of swimming.


----------

